# Bureau of Common Goods: No4 The Cigar Shop



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Made by Hand / No4 The Cigar Shop

Just ran across this. Pretty cool.

A project from bureauofcommongoods.com, Made by Hand is a new short film series celebrating the people who make things by hand-sustainably, locally, and with a love for their craft.
In 1974, Dominican immigrant Don Antonio Martinez started a small shop in New York City selling hand rolled cigars. Thirty-eight years later his son, Jesus, carries on the tradition. The shop combines craftsmanship with community, mixing equal parts work and play.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Here's the link to the shop:
Martinez Cigars


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've seen their website before. I wondered how their cigars tasted. They sure look tasty!


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just saw this video now and did a quick search to see if anyone had posted it. Love watching these kinds of vids that talk about the people/ culture of cigars. Thanks for posting!


----------

